# Caramel



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok so I just adopted this pit bull for a small fee. I rescued her from where she was under fed and all. My question is why is her skin so bumpy and flaky. I took her to the vet to get dewormed and her parvo shot. She goes back on the 30th. I am using an iodine shampoo that I bought at my local pet store. It has helped but it still hasn't gone away. Someone plz help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

And I just wanna add that I'm a first time dog owner here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

well you came to the right place! Welcome! your dog is adorable! Looks like she had a bad flea issue (or mange) Did the vet do a skin scraping? What iodine shampoo? Is it safe for puppies?


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

No at the time it wasn't that bad. They were just small bumps and i thought it was a flee issue. The iodine shampoo treats any topical fungus infection even if it's pus infected.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What if its mange? Did the Vet do a Skin scraping? What did the vet tell you it was?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I am not a Vet so take what I say only with concern but here goes what I see

It looks like Demodex. Well if Demodectic mange a topical like Iodine doesn't have any affect on Demodectic Mange. I would take her back to get a skin scrape to be sure. The bumps look like Folliculitis which is typical with an underlying issue such as Demodex. Treatments such as ivermectin given by injection or orally daily until two skin scrapings are negative or oral milbemycin (Interceptor Rx) given daily for six to eight weeks are typical treatments. Their are also dips that are supposedly as effective but I found with a female I had with it Ivermectin or Interceptor was the best course of action.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I am thinking that it may be mange as well, have your vet do a skin scrape.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok well thanks for the info. I will take her to the vet then. Hopefully it isn't that bad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

When you went to the vet for the deworming and parvo shots why did they not say anything then? I would find a new vet if they Let you leave without taking steps to correct the obvious discomfort the dog must be in. I only mention this because you said you're a first time owner and might not realize that either. Keep us updated!!! Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll take that into consideration Ames. I will be looking into another vet. I to didn't like the client atmosphere either. Like the vetenarian wasn't to people friendly if you'd ask me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Caramel2012 said:


> I'll take that into consideration Ames. I will be looking into another vet. I to didn't like the client atmosphere either. Like the vetenarian wasn't to people friendly if you'd ask me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad your taking *Ames* solid advice. Hopefully ASAP. Any vet that wouldn't address this skin issue is either too busy or too indifferent to care. Find a new vet "yesterday" and get that poor girl some sort of treatment. I coud care less if the vet doesn't have people skills as long as my pet is treated right. In your case it sounds like your vet has neither.

Please post back and let us know what the vet diagnoses. It may be helpful to another member in the future. Best of luck.

Joe


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

Well I changed vets. Turned out it was demodex. It will be a treatment of 6 weeks. Started her first dose today. My caramel is on the road to recovery.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Caramel2012 said:


> Well I changed vets. Turned out it was demodex. It will be a treatment of 6 weeks. Started her first dose today. My caramel is on the road to recovery.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay!!!!!!! Great news I'm sure she will be feeling awesome in no time!! And I'm sure youre relieved as well 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm just glad it's not contagious towards other dogs or humans. It's genetic from what the vet said.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

It is passed from the mother to the pups. ALL puppies have it, however their immune system can fight it off but when it can't this happens. But it does happen. My boys littermate had it and my boy didn't

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Demo itself isn't genetic it is the immune system is what is genetic. it amazes me how many vets tell this and dont tell everything just a fraction of the information.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/45649-demodectic-mange.html


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok good to know. Is it going to keep on out breaking. Did you pups litter get to of it or did you have to keep treating them in they're older years??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

It just depends on how that dogs immune system is when shes full grown. Most grow out of it and if there is a reappearance its only in old age. There are some though that don't have an immune system like one girl I had and she was on an indefinate treatment. She was sick alot and had no real quality of life so we had her put down. Luckily the breeder refunded our money. We had two from same litter with it second was to replace the demo female but let me keep demo female and then her sis wound up with it. Now with females I have seen it flare up only during a heat cycle typically localize.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Caramel2012 said:


> Well I changed vets. Turned out it was demodex. It will be a treatment of 6 weeks. Started her first dose today. My caramel is on the road to recovery.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My boy Deuce had it also when he was a tiny pup, the vet said his immune system was lower from not having his mothers milk since he had to be bottle fed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

MSK said:


> It just depends on how that dogs immune system is when shes full grown. Most grow out of it and if there is a reappearance its only in old age. There are some though that don't have an immune system like one girl I had and she was on an indefinate treatment. She was sick alot and had no real quality of life so we had her put down. Luckily the breeder refunded our money. We had two from same litter with it second was to replace the demo female but let me keep demo female and then her sis wound up with it. Now with females I have seen it flare up only during a heat cycle typically localize.


All I can hope for is that she does get a stronger immune system. This vet said that it wasn't as bad as he's seen. She's a fighter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> My boy Deuce had it also when he was a tiny pup, the vet said his immune system was lower from not having his mothers milk since he had to be bottle fed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How did you go about this situation. Was there anything you did to boost up her immune system. Some kind of vitamins or something.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Caramel2012 said:


> How did you go about this situation. Was there anything you did to boost up her immune system. Some kind of vitamins or something.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We just took him into the vet soon after we noticed symptoms. This was 5 years ago now, but If I remember correctly the treatments cleared everything up pretty quickly. He didn't need extra vitamins or anything like that. After his treatments were finished we never had another problem with it, he doesn't seem to have a low immune system though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> We just took him into the vet soon after we noticed symptoms. This was 5 years ago now, but If I remember correctly the treatments cleared everything up pretty quickly. He didn't need extra vitamins or anything like that. After his treatments were finished we never had another problem with it, he doesn't seem to have a low immune system though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok well hopefully my caramel goes about the same. I was told he was doing good on her own for having it. That it wasn't as bad as other dogs. All I can do is just hope it cures her till old age.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Caramel2012 said:


> Ok well hopefully my caramel goes about the same. I was told he was doing good on her own for having it. That it wasn't as bad as other dogs. All I can do is just hope it cures her till old age.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Even if she does have a problem with it later on at least you know what you are watching for so you can catch it right away

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> Even if she does have a problem with it later on at least you know what you are watching for so you can catch it right away
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah that's true. As soon as see the first sign it's time for the vet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

https://www.revolution4dogs.com/what-is-revolution I use that. It says Scapotic Mange, but it also covers about 200 parasites heartworm and flea prevention. it goes on monthly and keeps my boy from getting any flare ups.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for posting the good news update caramel2012. Happy for you both.

Joe


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

jttar said:


> Thanks for posting the good news update caramel2012. Happy for you both.
> 
> Joe


Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

ames said:


> https://www.revolution4dogs.com/what-is-revolution I use that. It says Scapotic Mange, but it also covers about 200 parasites heartworm and flea prevention. it goes on monthly and keeps my boy from getting any flare ups.


Thanks for sharing this info

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats great to hear caramel! Be interested to know what they give you. If i missed it my bad..

Some of these old heads can mite would chime in on this! I aint old! Lol
i'm sure they had the problem also back in the day. We would and seems we let it run its course and the dogs ''immune system'' would develope to the point it never happened again..

And it would skip gens also if i remember rite..
But i wonder? Are we over doing it with the pills and treatments to the point that the dogs ''immune sys'' cant develope? 
Sorta like the body says well, if you gonna buy why do i have to produce it..
I was doing the trifexus[msp] pills during the skeeter months.
It seems just as soon as i took the pups off in november,both my pups got it. Ima going back to the old ways. Motor oil! Hahaha.
Jk! But the vet caught it real early in the first 1 and i caught it in the 2nd. First pup gets 8 mls. Ivermectin 1% and its gone.
Dog no 2 is starting on the paste from tractor supply.1.87%.
Whats the major part of the tri pill? Ivermec. 
20 bucks per dog per month or 4 bucks per month and do all 6..


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

welder said:


> Some of these old heads can mite would chime in on this! I aint old! Lol
> i'm sure they had the problem also back in the day. We would and seems we let it run its course and the dogs ''immune system'' would develope to the point it never happened again..
> 
> And it would skip gens also if i remember rite..
> But i wonder? Are we over doing it with the pills and treatments to the point that the dogs ''immune sys'' cant develope?


Yes, we are.

Many puppies 6 mos. to a year will get a localized version of Demodex. (I would rather NOT see it, but it does happen a lot in this breed). In that case, I say DO NOT run to the vet! Let it run it's course. Let the pup's immune system learn to recognize the problem, build the defense and then fight it off!

Cases like this almost never recur.

Same with Staph infections, which again are quite common in pups and dogs that get stressed (again, I would rather not see it!) Keep the pup clean, feed well, exercise and fresh air and let the pup's immune system learn to fight it off!

And yes, some dogs have such poor immune systems, they will never "learn" to fight off things like Demodex and Staph. These dogs will need lifelong treatment and some will be so bad they will have to be put down.

Another thing I have seen and have had friends go through the same thing -- a pup's skin condition getting worse after being neutered. Even if the vet says it's no problem, I say don't neuter a pup/dog who has any kind of skin thing going on. Wait til the pup is clear (and ideally is matured) before neutering.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Caramel2012 said:


> Ok so I just adopted this pit bull for a small fee. I rescued her from where she was under fed and all. My question is why is her skin so bumpy and flaky. I took her to the vet to get dewormed and her parvo shot. She goes back on the 30th. I am using an iodine shampoo that I bought at my local pet store. It has helped but it still hasn't gone away. Someone plz help
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If Caramel had been MY dog -- rescued and not in real good shape and she looks to have a decent case of Demo going on there; but if she had been mine, I would not have taken her for vaccs first thing (worming, yes). I would have taken her home, bathed her in a gentle antibacterial shampoo and fed her up good and seen how far that would have gotten me.

Released from her stresses and getting good food may have been all that she needed. I'm not a fan of vaccinating a sick dog. I also like to see how far I can get with a sick dog on my own. It tells me something about the dog and what it truly needs and what works without veterinary intervention.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Always, first! Take a sick dog to the vet. Always second. Have your dog up to date on vaccines. Only your vet can advise you properly, a forum can not. A vet would not advise you to do something that will hurt your dog. I agree the stress of changing environments can be taxing on a dog and demo can flair from it. The parvo vaccine? A must have vaccine! There's no excuse for putting all the neighborhood dogs in danger.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Doesn't nu-stock help with mange also?

I love that stuff

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Once its healed yea helps with hair regrowth but not the healing process most demo dogs get open wounds not bad but from scratching

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TDK (Dec 29, 2013)

The two main things I can detect as possible from just a picture, are democex and staff infection. Needs a skin culture. Good luck.

T.


----------



## TDK (Dec 29, 2013)

OOPS. I hadn't scanned the middle pages. Glad you found out. I hope it straightens out nicely for you and your pup. 

T.


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

Well just want to state that it's only been a week and caramels skin has been getting better. I will upload a picture after her weekly bath. Thanks everyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update!!! So glad it's working out and I look forward to the update pics 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

She's doing way better than last week. Much more healthier too after her antibiotic she's been taking.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks great must have caught it early.


----------



## Caramel2012 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes that's what the vet said. That she wasn't that bad as the rest she's seen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay!!! She does look great!! So happy for her!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

